# Recipes & Meal ideas (cutting/bulking/maintaining)



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Cant seem to find another thread like this so why not start one as a few of you seem to train on here. I no how hard it can be to find good food ideas that aren't boring and sole destroying when trying to monitor macros. 

Would any one else contribute if I start posting away :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Maccy Ds


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

:lol: I bloody wish!! HAHA been craving one for AGES!!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ha, had one after 2 months off junk food, threw it away

Didn't enjoy it one bit


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Depending on how hard you train, take a cheat meal every 2 weeks / month as a reward. Gives you something to keep you motivated.
For some amazing recipes, check darebee.com


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Every 2 weeks sod that every week you mean :lol: at current it's every 2 weeks due to holiday rapidly approaching after it'll be weekly. Dominoes every time with out fail :lol: got to be done


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

You'll be working out all week just compensating your cheatmeal. So results will come very slowly, and thats just killing motivation


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Really? What makes you think that? (Not trying to be an idiot either)


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

You need about 253 burpees to burn 1 large fries from mcdonald. Image the burgers and so on... you are working a lot to get that off again


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

That's a very broad statement, your assuming that's gone on as fat or taken me over my corridor intake, for example I know I can have a cheat once a week and still drop 1lb roughly weekly with out having to go crazy to counteract it.

When I have my cheat meal it's put into my daily calorie amount not on top which again is what some people do. It's all depending on your body type, training routine, daily calorie intake, metabolic rate, sleep pattern ect ect

Again not trying to be a a clever git but it's impossible to know what some one else is like.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2015)

Blackmondie said:


> You need about 253 burpees to burn 1 large fries from mcdonald. Image the burgers and so on... you are working a lot to get that off again


Or just eat less the next day...


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Not only the calories that matter. For instance, 1/3 off the calories in meat are needed to break down the meat, so you should count less there.
But then there are also the unhealthy fats in those cheatmeal, the added salt, flavor enhancers,... all these mess up your digestion and are being stored as fat or bad cholesterol.
You can be skinny as hell and still have to much fat or bad cholesterol, but hey, your calorie intake is good... body doesn't work as straight-lined as you take it for.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Losing weight and being healthy are 2 different things. You can lose weight eating 100% McDonalds, its been done. So has the subway and twinky diet, everyone lost weight as the most important factor is calories in vs calories out. But just because they lost weight doesnt mean their blood work improved.

You only have to look at iifym diet to see that you can lose weight eating crap food as long as it hits your macros. From experience and training people, iifym actually provides better long term weight lose than a strict diet as for the non-competitive, non-athlete it is a more sustainable diet.

Anyway to the OPs original question. I went on Kindle not long ago and searched and downloaded all the free Paleo recipe e-books. Great for ideas.


----------



## readytogocable (Aug 19, 2015)

For cutting and losing weight diet plays a vital role. it depends on us that how much we want to loss weight and how much food we eat. 
Simple food like fruits and vegetables are best for cutting because these food are natural and have many health benefits.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

For anyone wanting recipes for food either to bulk up or get lean, the american fitness author Mike Matthews wrote a brilliant book called The Shredded Chef. It contains 120 recipes for both, split 50-50 and there are some delicious recipes in there. Or if anyone is on Instagram(and if you aren't, you should be just to follow DW) then there is a young lady on there who posts some amazing recipes for getting lean. If you want to know her details then pm me.


----------

